# Stubborn Doves



## bbbibble122 (Apr 15, 2013)

So it's been about 6 months now since I've started introducing Harrison's into my doves' diet. The problem here is that after months of introducing and mixing with other options and even only providing this one food, my doves still refuse to eat it. And it's to the point where they will start eating their own dried up poop at the bottom of the cage and it's maddening. 

http://store.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/ADULT-LIFETIME-FINE/productinfo/ALF/

These doves have come a long way since I adopted them. They've gone from a horrible seed mix of living off of nothing but safflower and white millet to a Kaytee Artificially Colored Pellet to a Kaytee Artificial Color Free Pellet and now to Harrison's. I'm using the Fine pellets(^) which are literally the perfect size for doves. The Kaytee pellets were actually a tad bit larger. 

Now the problem here is that they willingly eat Harrison's SUPER FINE (which is way too small), but not the larger pellets. Why is this? Clearly taste or size isn't the problem here. They're just being stubborn, picky b**tards. Maybe it's the shape of the Fine pellets? Because they are certainly not to big. 

They also refuse to eat the Fine or Super Fine pellets if they are mixed with any sort of seed. And by refuse to eat the pellets whether alone or mixed, they starve themselves and eat their crap. 
At the moment they're eating their pellets now but it's always out of reluctancy. The only reason they started eating was because I added a second handful with the other pellets and one of my doves ran down to eat. The male only followed her and started eating because he's mean and doesn't want her eating without him eating as well.

Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Your birds are talking to you in their actions ... Listen to them.


----------



## bbbibble122 (Apr 15, 2013)

lol They're birds.


----------



## bbbibble122 (Apr 15, 2013)

This forum is honestly useless. I don't even know why I keep posting here. Not once have I got one decent answer from any question I've asked. And when I do get responses, they're skeptical answers that state the freaking obvious OR their just sarcastic remarks. This forum is turning into Yahooanswers.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm sorry you feel that way. Yes unfortunately if your specific question doesn't appeal so to speak to many then you may find yourself without a serious answer.

I myself once had a question and I was getting conflicting answers and kept asking for clarification. One person even asked me if I was taking the piss and winding people up, which really drove me over the edge, as it was already a topic that was a big worry to me at the time.

But I suggest you don;t give up, try another thread in another section. Because I have learnt so much from this forum that the few frustrations are not worth giving in to.

Also remember the issue is two fold. There are so many posts by people who are either completely clueless - and don't know anything about birds before they get them. And this gets frustrating for the people answering also.


I don' have any experience with pellets, as I only feed grain so I cannot really help you with your query. And I do not know the brands, since I am on the otehrside of the world.

Is there a specific reason you want them on that particular food? Even if it is the top brand they might simply not like it. This is just like providing pigeons with a fantastic nest bowl, best bedding and they lay their eggs on the wire floor or in a random corner. Birds will be birds. Sometimes they really have no intention with going along with your plans.

I'd say if you find a feed that gives them all they need and they will eat it, then go for it.

If they prefer grains (maybe they were brought up on grains only) I would even try a grain mix rather than pellets. Even if it means adding supplements to their grit to make sure they are getting all the minerals they need.

The brand you want may be the best around but its not much use to them if they are not consuming it.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

you should also give people more time to answer....not half a day. People here come from all over the world so day time to you might be middle of the night for them. And people aren't glued to the site......it IS a sunday afternoon.

And I agree with the other answer which you brushed off.

Animals don't do things for the hell of it. If they don't like the food, they don't like it and are 'telling' you so......whether we always understand what or why is another matter.


----------



## bbbibble122 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes, I'm well aware this question hasn't been here for years to give all time to answer. But that doesn't mean I haven't had previous posts up for days and got pathetic, worthless answers.

Also, the "my birds are trying to tell me something answer" is crap. Because they DO willingly eat Harrison's. Just not a larger pellet size. I didn't come here to get stupid, anthropomorphized "answers." I came here to see how other people's doves do on Harrison's. If you haven't had doves on pellets, you have no business answering my thread! 
The pellet I want them to eat is small, so size isn't a problem. Once again, I'm looking for answers, not hippie garbage with no science behind it.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Again your not listening these are living breathing animals not machines just cause you want them to eat something all are different . Tell us the answer you want to hear if this is your case . I've been in this hobby for 60 years & talk from experience . I have 9 different breeding pens & if to my breeders I feed a grain mix each pen seems to like some grains better than others that's why I feed pigeon pellets so everyone gets the same feed & them I even see some birds like the pellets better than others & eat more . As I said from what you've described YOUR birds are telling you what they prefer & you should be feeding to that not what someone else does . Chill out & listen . You say the pellet size isn't the difference obviously it is or they would eat it . Maybe the pellets are to stale I don't know all I'm saying , well you know what I'm saying you just don't want that answer so I will give you no more . Hope you get it sorted out for the doves sake & yes I've fed the feed your talking about. .PS why they don't eat the pellet you want who knows they arnt talking other than showing you they don't want it . Your call.. Your birds just don't ask for help than tell us were wrong .


----------



## bbbibble122 (Apr 15, 2013)

Living breathing animals, not machines? Woah no way I didn't know that jeez I was driving them around town like they were. Thanks Ross, very helpful.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

bbbibble122 said:


> Yes, I'm well aware this question hasn't been here for years to give all time to answer. But that doesn't mean I haven't had previous posts up for days and got pathetic, worthless answers.
> 
> Also, the "my birds are trying to tell me something answer" is crap. Because they DO willingly eat Harrison's. Just not a larger pellet size. I didn't come here to get stupid, anthropomorphized "answers." I came here to see how other people's doves do on Harrison's. If you haven't had doves on pellets, you have no business answering my thread!
> The pellet I want them to eat is small, so size isn't a problem. Once again, I'm looking for answers, not hippie garbage with no science behind it.


1) my birds are trying to tell me something is NOT crap. It may be a hippie way of putting it but the principle stands. Animals have thoughts and opinions and it is people who are usually too blind to read them. Ergo it is not about a dove saying "hey mister can you please change the food coz I don't like the taste/ hurts my mouth" its about a dove thinking don't like-won't eat. If you cannot read this information from them that is your problem.

2)You say you are aware, but this particular post has only been up for a few hours and you dissed the entire site and everyone on it without even waiting for a reply, so why you even bothered to put it up if you clearly didn't want to GET a reply I don't know.

3) If I don't have doves on pellets I have no buisness answering your thread!???? Get gone and don;t come back and do us all a favor. I was trying to appease you to wait a bit and give people who CAN answer you a chance before you gave up. instead I get a rude, bigotted reply. You just shot yourself in the foot buddy. Have a nice life.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

Ditto to Lisa's post ..


----------



## bbbibble122 (Apr 15, 2013)

So I assume if all birds refuse to eat pellets (which they do if seeds are available) and eat only eat seeds, then it's okay to feed them all seeds? You people have really no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

bbbibble122 said:


> This forum is honestly useless. I don't even know why I keep posting here. Not once have I got one decent answer from any question I've asked. And when I do get responses, they're skeptical answers that state the freaking obvious OR their just sarcastic remarks. This forum is turning into Yahooanswers.


I find it ironic that what you said against this site is EXACTLY what you have done in every reply you posted:

Skeptical answers (hippie garbage)
Stating the freaking obvious (lol they're birds)
Sarcastic remarks (oh really I didn't know they were animals)


And ps you attempts at ridiculing other people by being 'clever' and snarky just make you sound idiotic.

I mean really, do you drive your toaster around the neighbourhood too? Or is that the only machine you own?

So I have 2 suggestions for you, feel free to take them or throw them in the trash. No doubt I'll get another snarky reply to this but what the hell.

a) Restart a new thread with a simple question; Does any one have problems getting their doves to take to..............what ever brand you want

As opposed to a rant that most people cannot be bothered to deal with

b) Look in the search and see if anyone posted a similar problem. That way you don't have to bother posting anything and we don't have to bother replying to you


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

bbbibble122 said:


> So I assume if all birds refuse to eat pellets (which they do if seeds are available) and eat only eat seeds, then it's okay to feed them all seeds? You people have really no idea what you're talking about.


a) yes it is ok for them to eat only seeds. IF they eat them all. Because guess what, they are in fact SEED eaters. The only advantage of pellets is that you know they are 100% getting all they need. Just because people don't agree with you doesn't make them wrong or stupid. Life's funny that way

b) No one said all birds refuse to eat pellets. But obviously yours do refuse to eat the specific pellet and brand that you have decided they should.


----------



## bbbibble122 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hm, or how about I keep the pellets in there that I choose to feed them and they can either eat it or starve. Eventually it will work. There. Problem solved, I've answered the question myself without rude, useless, sarcastic answers. Btw, honey, check out the first answer I got. I didn't start with the sarcastic answers. This forum is truly useless and everyone who has given me their bull answers has literally proven how dumb and useless they really are. People just seriously like to talk talk talk and not think about the usefulness of what garbage they're saying. My question from the very beginning was well written, detailed, NOT rude, and to the point. Yet I got some pathetic answer from the very start that FAILED to answer my question. It happens every single time on this forum. Well hey, I can't expect much from pathetic people who take part in a pigeon forum. Bye bye yahooanswers.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This thread is very entertaining. Thanks for that. 
It seems as though you came on here with an attitude, and people are trying to help. You may not like the answers, but actually, they are all good answers. Your birds don't like the flippin pellets. Gee I don't know..........I would want my birds eating something they do like, rather than forcing them to eat something they hate. They have likes and dislikes, just like you and me. 

Most times people who have switched over to pellets, do so slowly. Like half seed to half pellet for a while, then add more pellets to the mix. After a while, it would be all pellets. If you have done that and your birds still refuse the pellets, and would rather eat their droppings, then Maybe you just haven't tried for long enough. Most say that if they get hungry enough they will eat them. If yours don't, than what else can we say? 

As far as your comment about _*if they like just seed, would you feed them just an all seed diet? *_ That is what they are supposed to eat to begin with. Until man got controlling and decided to make pellets so that they would eat everything, and not just pick out their favorites. I'll bet you can relate to that huh? I like my birds happy, and they get what they need from supplements and vitamins. But my birds flock to the feeder when I put it down, and yours would rather eat their poop. Doesn't that tell you anything?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

bbbibble122 said:


> Hm, or how about I keep the pellets in there that I choose to feed them and they can either eat it or starve. Eventually it will work. There. Problem solved, I've answered the question myself without rude, useless, sarcastic answers. Btw, honey, check out the first answer I got. I didn't start with the sarcastic answers. This forum is truly useless and everyone who has given me their bull answers has literally proven how dumb and useless they really are. People just seriously like to talk talk talk and not think about the usefulness of what garbage they're saying. My question from the very beginning was well written, detailed, NOT rude, and to the point. Yet I got some pathetic answer from the very start that FAILED to answer my question. *It happens every single time on this forum. *Well hey, I can't expect much from pathetic people who take part in a pigeon forum. Bye bye yahooanswers.




Well for one thing Lisa came on to answer you, so your post wouldn't be ignored. Also, by commenting on your thread, it brings it back to the top so more people will see it. So she was trying to help you.
And the answer you got from Ross about your birds trying to tell you something, wasn't dumb either. They don't like it. Why force something on them THAT THEY DON'T LIKE? That is a bit controlling, you think? Maybe there is a pellet out there that they will like better. 

You are very rude, and definitely need some brushing up on your social skills. If you could please try doing that before coming back on here with your sweet attitude, and sarcasm, I'm sure it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

We are born with 2ears & 1mouth therefore I think it was ment so we should listen twice as much as we talk . How many forums is this you've left because of your attitude ?


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

I wouldn't get all obsessed with pellets. People get sold on the "superior nutrition" thing and sometimes go overboard with them, trying to force their birds to eat them. Yet, most cage birds don't _really_* like* them that much because most cage birds are naturally seed eaters.

I've had Ringneck and Diamond Doves for over 30 years and most of the time mine got no pellets at all and were fine. I had a Diamond Dove live to 15 years and I just lost a Ringneck Dove that lived to over 25 years.

I do, however, recognize the value of pellets and supplements so I now _*offer*_ them as a small % of my seed mixes. If they eat them, they eat them. If not, they get tossed outside for the wild birds. 

Right now, I feed my Ringnecks predominantly enriched Parakeet / Budgie seed (with a small % of pellets). I also mix a "Dove Seed" (Kaytee) mix into this, along with some safflower and sometimes some cracked corn. I might add some powdered bird vitamins to this. And they have hi-cal grit at all times. They get occasional mashed hard-boiled egg, dry egg food, cooked baby peas, and hemp seeds as treats. They thrive on this.
My Diamond Doves, being smaller, get an enriched Finch mix (also with a small % of pellets) with some powdered vitamins mixed in - they don't get the other items mixed in because they are too big for them (but my Diamonds do get occasional dry egg food and mashed hard-boiled egg, especially when breeding and of course, they have grit at all times). 

Feed your doves a varied predominantly seed diet like this - add vitamins and a small % of pellets _if you like_ - but don't torture them by forcing them to eat what they don't (100% pellets) like because "it's good for them".


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

bbbibble122 said:


> Hm, or how about I keep the pellets in there that I choose to feed them and they can either eat it or starve. Eventually it will work. There. Problem solved, I've answered the question myself without rude, useless, sarcastic answers. Btw, honey, check out the first answer I got. I didn't start with the sarcastic answers. This forum is truly useless and everyone who has given me their bull answers has literally proven how dumb and useless they really are. People just seriously like to talk talk talk and not think about the usefulness of what garbage they're saying. My question from the very beginning was well written, detailed, NOT rude, and to the point. Yet I got some pathetic answer from the very start that FAILED to answer my question. It happens every single time on this forum. Well hey, I can't expect much from pathetic people who take part in a pigeon forum. Bye bye yahooanswers.


Hah! well if your conclusion is that they eat it or starve (which is exactly what they are doing at the moment - eating their own feaces) then why post you rant here anyway? Your QUESTION was a furstrated rant and the stubborness and stupidity of your birds not exactly what I call to the point 'buddy'

btw 'Sweetheart' your first reply was a derisive brush off of the one reply you got, that the birds are trying to tell you that they don;t like it
Ergo SKEPTICAL
And followed with another comment a few minutes later that we are all useless and stupid.

So 'love' the only thing you have accomplished is providing us with some entertainment, because while it is very difficult and draining to get caught in an agrument with a member here you respect and don't want to be on bad terms with

It is absolutely no trouble arguing with someone you have zero respect for, so we haven't lost anything out of this. On the contrary I think you have reminded the serious members here of the difference between a debate and an attack. Congratulations you've been useful!

And you have left this thread with no more information or ideas than you had before - because apparently you need an online forum of a couple thousand people from all over the world to inform you of the fact that you know, maybe your birds don't like the food....

Just proved to us what little worth you have to this forum since you assume anyone who does things different from you 'doesn't know what they are doing'

maybe we should tell god he's doing things wrong, since he seems to think doves do just fine on seeds alone

I think you'll feel right at home on yahooanswers yourself


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

bbbibble122 said:


> Hm, or how about I keep the pellets in there that I choose to feed them and they can either eat it or starve. Eventually it will work. There. Problem solved, I've answered the question myself without rude, useless, sarcastic answers. Btw, honey, check out the first answer I got. I didn't start with the sarcastic answers. This forum is truly useless and everyone who has given me their bull answers has literally proven how dumb and useless they really are. People just seriously like to talk talk talk and not think about the usefulness of what garbage they're saying. My question from the very beginning was well written, detailed, NOT rude, and to the point. Yet I got some pathetic answer from the very start that FAILED to answer my question. It happens every single time on this forum. Well hey, *I can't expect much from pathetic people who take part in a pigeon forum.* Bye bye yahooanswers.


LOL god I laughed so much!!!!!!!!!!!!! You JOINED THAT PIGEON FORUM so you just called yourself A PATHETIC PERSON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LOL good riddance to you and good luck to your birds


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

I noticed that too!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

So did I, but he hasn't come back, so why spend any more time on this thread. More important things to do. Let him go. ..................... Lucky birds!


----------

